# Enablers!



## BenCarlson (Nov 9, 2020)

I am posting here to inform you smoking degenerates that you have, once again, enabled me to separate myself from my money. I just put in my order for a BellFab offset and I couldn't be more excited. Mr. Bell and I had a very nice talk as we discussed the things I wanted in my smoker. Notably the removable bars for smoking sausage.  From everything I've seen, read, and from talking to Mr. Bell, I have no doubt it is going to be everything I want it to be. 

I hope you're all REALLY proud of yourselves!!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 9, 2020)

Congratulations.  Post up some pictures, when you get it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 9, 2020)

Sounds like a great setup!
Al


----------



## olaf (Nov 9, 2020)

One rule of mine is buy the cheapest thing that will get you by or get exactly what you want. You can really waste a lot more going middle of the road. I think you made a good choice


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 9, 2020)

Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 9, 2020)

Just part of our devious plan. Now suck it up! Congrats on your purchase. I'll be waiting to see it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 9, 2020)

It's only Paper!
And consider all the Great Food coming your way!

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 9, 2020)

Congrats! But my devious mind isn't done yet...not until I can separate you from your money for my new smoker!    I just had to! Enjoy your new smoker and pics please

Ryan


----------



## BenCarlson (Nov 10, 2020)

Appreciate everyone's kind words. Though I called you all enablers, I can't thank everyone on this forum enough. I am the type that really likes to make an informed purchase so I try and do as much research as possible. Being able to read the experiences and opinions of everyone here is absolutely invaluable. I'll be sure to post pics as soon as this big piece of steel shows up!


----------



## mosparky (Nov 10, 2020)

HeHe... you ain't seen nothin' yet, hold my beer !!

Just wait til you see your meat bill next month !! And your waist line 6 months from now.
We've just gotten started spending your money


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 10, 2020)

MAN...  HAVE I GOT A DEAL FOR YOU ... 

Enjoy your new addiction when you get it...


----------



## BenCarlson (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## BenCarlson (Nov 27, 2020)

Updated with some pics!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 27, 2020)

Very Nice!!!
Now you can Smoke for the Whole Neighborhood!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 27, 2020)

Looking great! Yep as 

 Bearcarver
  said, you have the smoker,  make them bring the meat... it's gonna take alot to fill it up

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 27, 2020)

Oh wow! That is a heck of a cooker. Now you got me jealous. 
Jim


----------

